# Inundações no Grande Porto - 21/22 de Dezembro de 2009



## Raposinha (22 Dez 2009 às 01:37)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2009*

E para desejar uma boa noite a todos, uma pequena amostra das descargas de hoje (filmado perto das 00:30):


Obrigado a todos pelas infos!


----------



## Skizzo (22 Dez 2009 às 03:05)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2009*

*Chuva provoca caos na cidade do Porto*

Fotos JN:


----------



## Falkor (22 Dez 2009 às 10:31)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2009*

Muito bom dia

Ontem a noite fiz uns videos mas nao os consegui colocar pq fiquei sem net, nao estão grande coisa mas com a pratica isto vai la 





Foi o melhor que consegui fazer.

Temp actual 12.7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (22 Dez 2009 às 22:01)

*Rio Tinto viveu a maior inundação em 30 anos*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/upO97fUMUWlr9Bs2hbB6"]Quinze famÃ*lias desalojadas com a subida das Ã¡gu - Sapo V&iacute;deos[/ame]

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/VajaBREVM73R7tqCqHBt"]InundaÃ§Ã£o em Rio Tinto foi a maior dos Ãºltimos  - Sapo V&iacute;deos[/ame]

*Linha do Minho condicionada devido ao mau tempo*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/iMTMuwQqd3QKEPnhlUls"]Linha do Minho condicionada devido ao mau tempo - Sapo V&iacute;deos[/ame]

*Mau tempo provocou muitos estragos no Porto*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/9QFRp3j34Zp371ipisH8"]Mau tempo no Porto provocou muitos estragos - Sapo V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## Gerofil (22 Dez 2009 às 22:27)

*Temporal em Ermesinde*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_htfW-5YMs"]YouTube- Temporal em Ermesinde[/ame]

CopyRight@babylonboypt

_21 de Dezembro de 2009 - 23:10. Ermesinde, sentido Travagem » Maiashopping. Chuva torrencial, trovoada forte, ruas inundadas e estradas interrompidas._


----------

